# drywall support between truss?



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Go perpendicular with 5/8" drywall and you're good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Different customs for different area. Where I am, most houses get one bye three strapping 16"on center perpendicular to the joists/trusses prior RO any drywall/blue board. Ron


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ront02769 said:


> Different customs for different area. Where I am, most houses get one bye three strapping 16"on center perpendicular to the joists/trusses prior RO any drywall/blue board. Ron


Agreed. Adding furring strips is the preferred method for me too. :yes:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Make that 3 votes for 16" OC furring strips. I just think it makes for a better job.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Drwall company will tell you what their product is designed to do. It will support different loads of insulation depending on whether it's 24 or 16" span. With the large amounts of insulation used these days it is possible to unknowingly exceed what the drywall is rated for.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge 5/8" is rated for 24"oc and 1/2" is rated for 16"oc. !/2" on a ceiling with 24"oc will sag.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This is from the *Gypsum Association*. Who pretty much sets the standard for all of the drywall codes and testing to become drywall contractor all the way up to general contractor here in Florida and other states as well. This is a great resource for drywall, packed with great information. Bookmark it for sure. :thumbsup:

With that being said. Keep in mind that building codes are a minimum standard. :yes:


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Firring 16" OC.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep in mind for truss up-lift, the ceiling fasteners can be 7" from all the corners, wall fasteners 8" down; http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/

pp. 11, #4.9; http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

Gary


----------

